# Can I take my DVR with NFL Ticket to a friends house?



## bruinsrule (Dec 27, 2009)

My TV is acting up and I want to watch tomorrow's Sunday Ticket...I'm wondering if I can take my DVR and card to a friends house (he has DirecTV) and watch the games at his house tomorrow. 

Not trying to do anything sketchy... but if the TVs not working I need to come up with an alternative!

Thanks...


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Yes, there shouldn't be a problem(Just take the receiver and access card with you)


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Ask yourself this... how does DTV know where the receiver is? (Answer: they don't. you have to tell them.)

The only thing that's location sensitive are local channels because they are transmit by a "spot beam" and aren't visible from the entire country.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

And of course, your friend has to have a dish in order to get the programming.


----------

